# [RISOLTO] Kernel panic ksoftirqd

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

appena collego la penna al mio hub usb, va in kernel panic. A volte succede anche quando riavvio. Ho fotografato il messaggio dell'ultimo, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema?

Grazie.

Foto dello schermo: http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/2937/dsc0074es.jpg

P.s. Nelle linee guida non l'ho trovato, ma per caso c'è un limite di post all'ora, al giorno o che? Mi sto contenendo e non voglio intasare il forum però ho un sacco di cose da chiedere!Last edited by UnoSD on Fri Jul 29, 2011 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

forse dovresti segnalarlo ad upstream.

Per una veloce comunicazione ti consiglio, oltre ad aprire il bug sul loro bugzilla...di assicurarti che il maintainer del/dei moduli siano in CC, e in caso di mandargli una mail privata o aggiungerli in CC stesso sul bug.

----------

## UnoSD

Non l'ho mai fatto! Domani vedo un po' come e cosa fare! Grazie!

----------

## Kernel78

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## UnoSD

Finalmente creato il bug su bugzilla:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=374825

----------

## ago

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> Finalmente creato il bug su bugzilla:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=374825

 

 *ago wrote:*   

> forse dovresti segnalarlo ad upstream.
> 
> [..] aprire il bug sul loro bugzilla

 

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/

----------

## UnoSD

Doh...

Che faccio? Lo ricreo anche lì o aspetto qualche risposta prima?

Modifica:

Non avevo idea, è la prima volta che segnalo un bug e la sezione e il sito sembravano andare all'uopo per il mio problema. (Per non parlare del fatto che non sapevo cosa volesse dire "upstream")

----------

## UnoSD

Il problema era legato a CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND, una volta attivata questa opzione nel kernel il problema è sparito.

----------

## saverik1967

Cioa , io ho lo stesso problema solo che mi ce' capitato perche il disco su cui risiede gentoo l'ho spostato e l'ho messo in un contenitore esterno per usb..

ho cambiato sia il lilo.conf che fstab, ma va in panic lo stesso..

cosa pensi che possa essere ?forse lo stasseo problema?

----------

## UnoSD

Sicuramente ti consiglio di attivare questa opzione nel kernel; ma se non ricordo male, c'è un'altra opzione nel kernel che permette il boot da USB che va attivata, cerca un po' su Lkddb e su Google in generale, se non trovi niente, rispondi di nuovo in questo topic e vedo di aiutarti.

Per cominciare ad utilizzarlo, magari, metti il genkernel che parte sicuro, poi da lì fai le varie prove...

----------

